# My first generation fire will not charge



## geniebeanie (Apr 23, 2009)

I even tried leaving it charging over night.  Any suggestions would be appreciated.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

When you plug it in, does the light go on?

Where are you plugging it in?

Some computers may not have powered USB porst and won't be able to charge it.

A wall socket that's on a switch might be turned off.

Also try a different charger.


----------



## geniebeanie (Apr 23, 2009)

No light goes on and it is plugged in the wall.  The same charger charged my little kindle with specials.  It does not work on the fire.  I am wondering if I should change the battery?


----------



## RavenclawPrefect (May 4, 2009)

The same thing happened to my first gen Fire right before Christmas.  I called Amazon, we tried everything ( and verified with another Fire that it was not the charger or the wall socket)  I ended up getting a replacement Fire sent to me.  

Call Amazon support, they are great.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

geniebeanie said:


> No light goes on and it is plugged in the wall. The same charger charged my little kindle with specials. It does not work on the fire. I am wondering if I should change the battery?


Then it sounds like there is a problem. . . Kindle CS may be able to help, even if the device is out of warranty. Definitely give them a call -- contact information is in a post at the top of the Tips, Tricks, and Troubleshooting board.


----------



## geniebeanie (Apr 23, 2009)

What is the number?  Thanks a lot.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

It's in a sticky at the top of the Tips, Tricks & Troubleshooting board, geniebeanie.

Betsy


----------



## Madeline (Jun 5, 2010)

I had this problem with my Keyboard Kindle.  It worked fine for a while, but then just stopped charging.  When the battery ran out, it would then not turn on. 

I called Amazon CS.  They overnighted me a Fed Ex shipping label and a box, I put it in the box and dropped it off at Fed Ex.  In two days, a replacement Kindle arrived at my door.  

Call them.  They'll take care of it for you.  For free.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Madeline said:


> I had this problem with my Keyboard Kindle. It worked fine for a while, but then just stopped charging. When the battery ran out, it would then not turn on.
> 
> I called Amazon CS. They overnighted me a Fed Ex shipping label and a box, I put it in the box and dropped it off at Fed Ex. In two days, a replacement Kindle arrived at my door.
> 
> Call them. They'll take care of it for you. For free.


If the device is under warranty, for sure! If not, they may or may not replace it free. . . . . .they are not required to, but depending on the problem sometimes do. At the least, I bet they'll offer a discount on a new device.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> If the device is under warranty, for sure! If not, they may or may not replace it free. . . . . .they are not required to, but depending on the problem sometimes do. At the least, I bet they'll offer a discount on a new device.


They gave me an excellent discount on a Fire when GS's two year old KK went kaput. I could have gotten a discount on a new Kindle but for a teenager, the Fire was a better choice.


----------



## geniebeanie (Apr 23, 2009)

Thanks to everyone,Amazon is sending me a new charger and if this does not work they will replace my fire.  Again thanks for the help.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Let us know, geaniebeanie!

Betsy


----------



## Cyanide5000 (Aug 30, 2010)

Doubt it will be the charger, but I guess a fuse could have blown - Amazon CS are really good though and will look after you properly!


----------



## geniebeanie (Apr 23, 2009)

Amazon is sending me a new fire,will have it next week. I was still under the extended warrenity.


----------

